# Quadra Fire Hudson Bay controls question



## msh227 (Oct 8, 2014)

I just bought a new house that has the stove listed in title and it is set up for propane. I have read through the manual and it leaves a lot to be desired. 

My question is how does the fan control knob work? I lit the stove last evening to play with controls and familiarize myself with the stove. It appears that the blower turns on and off based on fire box temperature? If I turn the knob clockwise it appears to be in the 'off' position. If I turn it counter clockwise the knob 'clicks' as if it is in the off position. Which is way is off??

I had a wood pellet stove in the last house. We will see how the gas stove holds up for the winter. It seems to throw nice heat, I'm just afraid I will have to fill the tank a few times during the year. 

Matt


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 8, 2014)

msh227 said:


> I just bought a new house that has the stove listed in title and it is set up for propane. I have read through the manual and it leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> My question is how does the fan control knob work? I lit the stove last evening to play with controls and familiarize myself with the stove. It appears that the blower turns on and off based on fire box temperature? If I turn the knob clockwise it appears to be in the 'off' position. If I turn it counter clockwise the knob 'clicks' as if it is in the off position. Which is way is off??
> 
> ...



Hi Matt

I have a LP Heat-N-Glow 550 fireplace in the livingroom. I use it to take the chill off while sipping coffee in the morning on a fall day. When it gets cold, I fire up the Harmy(s)!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2014)

msh227 said:


> I just bought a new house that has the stove listed in title and it is set up for propane. I have read through the manual and it leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> My question is how does the fan control knob work? I lit the stove last evening to play with controls and familiarize myself with the stove. It appears that the blower turns on and off based on fire box temperature? If I turn the knob clockwise it appears to be in the 'off' position. If I turn it counter clockwise the knob 'clicks' as if it is in the off position. Which is way is off??
> 
> ...




The power to the fan is actuated by a  Thermodisk (aka snap disk). Once the firebox reaches a certain temperature, the snap disk closes & power flows thru it to the blower. This set up eliminates the possibility of the blower moving cold air. The "click" in the blower rheostat is the "off" position. Rotating the rheostat will turn the blower down from a "high" position to  "low." It may be that your rheostat will actually slow the flow of juice to the blower so much that it will stop the blades from turning.


----------



## msh227 (Oct 9, 2014)

DAKSY thanks for the info. Would be nice if the manual would share this info. 

Another question, if I keep the blower turned off is there any safety device that will shutdown the unit due to an overheat condition?  Just asking because that is how my pellet stove operated.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2014)

I would have to check the wiring schematic to see if there is one in the system. The same principle as the blower system would be used, with the thermodisk OPENING at a certain temperature, shutting down the valve. I've had both of my units burn for DAYS without oveheating, when I used them during a power outage a couple years ago. No issues at all, other than the price of refilling the tanks with LP...


----------



## msh227 (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard ya there! I really like the stove and the fact that there isn't wood dust all over everything but I'm afraid it will cost a few bucks for fuel.....


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2014)

Put it on a thermostat so you can regulate the temperature. That's probably the best way to burn gas cost effectively.
Skytech makes some very reliable remote tstats.


----------

